
I’m Leaving Seattle for Texas So My Employees Can Be Free - fennecfoxen
https://www.wsj.com/articles/im-leaving-seattle-for-texas-so-my-employees-can-be-free-11593211124
======
chris_f
Non-paywalled version: [https://apkmetro.com/im-leaving-seattle-for-texas-so-
my-empl...](https://apkmetro.com/im-leaving-seattle-for-texas-so-my-employees-
can-be-free/)

For anyone interested, I've been using Runnaroo [0][1] recently to quickly
find non-paywalled versions of links submitted on HN by searching the title.
Sites that commonly use paywalls are tagged so that they are easier to spot.
I'm the creator of Runnaroo.

[0]
[https://www.runnaroo.com/search?term=I%E2%80%99m+Leaving+Sea...](https://www.runnaroo.com/search?term=I%E2%80%99m+Leaving+Seattle+for+Texas+So+My+Employees+Can+Be+Free)

[1]
[https://www.runnaroo.com/search?term=The+secret+economics+of...](https://www.runnaroo.com/search?term=The+secret+economics+of+a+VIP+party)

------
Finnucane
tl; dr "I don't like taxes or regulations, so I'm moving from Seattle to the
slightly less expensive Austin, TX, because it's the only part of Texas my
employees would want to live in."

~~~
jseliger
This is a misreading. The author says, "both have become hostile to the
principles and policies that enable people to live abundantly in the broadest
sense." And, "Even in normal times, San Francisco and Seattle go to great
lengths to make life hard for families. Both cities. . . are notorious for
enacting policies that raise the price of housing."

I disagree with many of the author's framings about the intellectual climate,
but the author is correct about both cities's housing policies dramatically
raising the cost of housing, which is hard on single and coupled people but
much harder and worse on families with kids.

